# PHP email question



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Quick PHP/MYSQL question, maybe someone on this forum can help.

Email address is received, decoded, verified, and entered into the database. I'm trying to send an email to these email addresses by recalling them from the DB in a PHP script but it seems to be trying to email to


```
'[email protected]'
```
with single quotes. It doesn't look like anything is going through so I assume the single quotes are a problem. Have tried formatting with wrapped quotes such as

```
"".$email_from_db.""
```
but that doesn't seem to be working. Is "trim"ming a valid solution?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Solved it with:

```
str_replace("'", "", $email_from_db);
```
Seems to be working now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

was hard to see the trouble without seeing more of the script. But glad you figured it out.


----------

